# 58cm SA Merckx MX leader



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Finished about a week ago and just went for my first ride today. It is amazing. Such a smooth ride and rock solid in the drivetrain - not a hint of flex.

Built with full 2003 Record, Cinelli Grammo 12cm stem w/Top Ergo 64 bars, Regal ti saddle (might change this one - felt like sitting on a stone!), Campy Nucleon wheels, and Speedplays.

Not sure if this is a team paint scheme or not??? I really like the white fork crown.  When people were asking about the purple MXL I had for sale I offered them this one too. I'm glad no one made me an offer.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Haven't seen that paint scheme, Ctam, but I'm lovin' it. If you're gonna throw that regal away, I have a De Rosa that would like it!!!!

b21


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

the paint is awesome. Be happy you didn't sell it. I'd love to find one like it in a 55cm.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

awesome paint scheme....I love it they made so many different variations on the same theme. 

Funny that I'd never seen that colorway until you posted this, and now there is an identical 57cm bike on ebay right now.


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow. You held on to the best one! All the carbon bits go very well with the black paint - Very nice!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

A TSX version on EBAY

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-Vin...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

ctam,
nice work, love the paint job on your rig- not mainstream


----------

